# ZOMBIE EMERGENCY WARNINGS - Broadcasts vids



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Was going thru some old drives & files & found a few things like this, 3 Zombie emergency warning tv broadcasts. Pretty well done !
I DID NOT make these, but they were originally open & shared on other sites for general non commercial use.
http://www.4shared.com/dir/9oQX9b9E/...ing-video.html

Same as vids, but just the audio,
http://www.4shared.com/dir/X-1M4uQn/...ing-audio.html

Great to add to your Zombie theme ! I'm looking forward to Hi-Rez's Zombie TV broadcast dvd to add the finishing touch !


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Joiseygal used some of these I think.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Those are well done!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not too bad, I like #3 the best.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Cool! Last year I just did a gray screen from an off channel, but you know how it goes, needs to be better every year!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You might also want to check out the Zombie Influx CD by Buzzworks (featuring Nox Arcana's Joseph Vargo.) There are 4 or 5 public address warnings on there, plus a bunch of great music (it is Vargo, after all) and some awesome creeped-out ambient tracks.

I got mine free to review on Hauntcast but after hearing it I would have paid full price for it in a heartbeat. At ten bucks it's a steal deal.

http://buzz-works.com/music.html


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Revenant said:


> You might also want to check out the Zombie Influx CD by Buzzworks (featuring Nox Arcana's Joseph Vargo.) There are 4 or 5 public address warnings on there, plus a bunch of great music (it is Vargo, after all) and some awesome creeped-out ambient tracks.
> 
> I got mine free to review on Hauntcast but after hearing it I would have paid full price for it in a heartbeat. At ten bucks it's a steal deal.
> 
> http://buzz-works.com/music.html


I have the Zombie Influx, when it 1st came out, WORTH the $$$$ AWESOME cd for Zombie collection !!


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Ooohhh - Zombie Apocolypse new report! http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store/

not free of course but very nicely done!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I did a broadcast on Windows Movie Maker, but it is backwards because I want the projector to go behind the screen.I also might want to add some of the videos that Dark Lord just posted. Thanks! I bought the Zombie Influx CD that I can't say enough good things about. If you have a Zombie theme I would suggest purchasing this CD. Oh and the video is long because it will be a backround for all the zombies I made this year. Anyway if you want to take a look this is what I did. 
FinalProductionoftheBloodcrestManorMovie.mp4 video by SharShar07036 - Photobucket

I pretty much just used the paint program on my computer and made the Alert Sign. I also added clips that I took from the Zombie Walk. I found some signs and logos on the internet and pasted it so it would be a good backround drop for my zombies. It will work for my theme.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Ya I did one too. I don't have time to re-post it here right now, but you can find it under the thread Zombie Haunt Pre-show room. Happy haunting...


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

These are very cool, thanks DL. 
I'm most likely doing a zombie theme this Halloween. 
Perfect!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Desmodus said:


> These are very cool, thanks DL.
> I'm most likely doing a zombie theme this Halloween.
> Perfect!


Check out my download link for the zombie infection notices to go with the vids, several threads down from this one.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Shhhh! Dark Lord! How will we zombies take over the world with all these warnings!?!?:googly:

Cool info!


----------

